# Pamelor how does it work for you



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

just got a new script just want to see what the experience of the BB is with it.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Ganas..what did the doctor put you on this med for? I take an antidepressant for IBS..but I have taken Pamelor back in the late 90's for depression. It helped ease my depression and IBS symptoms, but I really gained a lot of weight. It works well, and it will help a person sleep at night, it is not a med you want to take in the morning unless you can tolerate the side effect of drowsiness. The side effects might wear off after a while, but they didn't for me, and I took it for over two years. I am on Effexor right now, and it has been a huge help for me. Good luck, and feel free to ask me anything about the med. If I don't have the answer, together we will find one.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Is this for IBS-D or C. Not many antidepressants work well for C but my doctors have been going back and trying some of the older ones like this. was it at a subtherapeutic dose?tom


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

thanksHe perscriped it for pains do to IBS C and says it should not constipate me like elivil did. The dosage is 10 mg a dayGeen doing ok so have not started them yet don't know if I will


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Ganas..the dose is lower than I took. It worked great for IBS-C pain, but it is very important to drink plenty of water no matter what medications you take. Water is a key secret to constipation problems. Also, may I suggest that you try Benefiber for constipation? You can purchase it at Wal-Mart.


----------

